# New Glock 19



## Z1N1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Was finally able to pick up my Glock today. Will probably give it a "Burn In" test this Friday or Sunday. Have 400 rounds of 117gr Winchester White Box to put through it and 100 rounds of 124gr Speer Gold Dot HPs.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Have fun be safe. 

RCG


----------



## Z1N1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks bud, will do. 

I have a highly skilled professional who will be training me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Z1N1 said:


> Was finally able to pick up my Glock today. Will probably give it a "Burn In" test this Friday or Sunday. Have 400 rounds of 117gr Winchester White Box to put through it and 100 rounds of 124gr Speer Gold Dot HPs.


I've never heard of 117gr WWB?


----------



## Z1N1 (Oct 26, 2011)

115. A thousand pardons.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock 19... NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock 19.... a true and tried winner and great decision.


----------



## Z1N1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. Put a lot of research into it and I felt it was the best First gun one could find. One of the most resilient handguns out there. Down the road I'm interested in a .357 revolver. I'm looking at this one:

Taurus International Manufacturing Inc


----------



## inssane (May 1, 2011)

In regards to the .357, look at the Colt Python 6". My dad bought this one in the late 70's for $400.
I have fired this one and I am always more accurate with this gun firing .38s, and obviously, the .357s pack a nice punch, and hole in the target.
Very nice gun, just replace the grip.


----------

